# Mman-Am sex starved



## Mman (Nov 14, 2016)

Hai, I need help,Am married for 10years now just have a son who is 1&1/2 yrs old.My wife is sexually starving me.It's been like this after the loss of our first son. She would never submit and when she does she complains that she's not happy I hardly orgasm. But every night she dress very sexy and goto bed in hot bandanna,hot pyjamas or nude.But she won't let me have her not even a kiss or a foreplay .She refuses going to see a councilor.She gets annoyed and bitter when I go to seek external sexual pleasure.I don't want to hurt her cause I love my wife and my kid.But am sexually burning.What do I do since masturbating doesn't grant me satisfaction.I have prayed but my burning won't stop.Neither is my wife changing.I am becoming very disorganized.Help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mman (Nov 14, 2016)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

